# Scrap wood columns



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been wanting to make smaller columns for awhile now to extend my fence further into the yard. I recently came across a bunch of 1/4 pineboard from Home Depot in the scrap section. I payed 10 bucks for all they had and made these two columns. I still have enough to make two more if I want. The core section is made of wood while the tops and bottom are made of foam. After making these I have come to the conclusion that a table saw would greatly improve my ability at making things out of wood! Now I just have to pray they hold up to the Florida rain!










I have more pics over on my blog as well if anyone wants to see them

http://eerieacrescemetery.com/2013/06/19/cemetery-columns-from-scrap-wood/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice! Those look great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those (and the price)! Columns really add a nice touch to graveyard fencing.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

like them, love the price... I need to get busy on a fence


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Those look great BA! I like your paint job and the addition of the skulls. It is amazing how you can take scraps and make something so great. Take a bow, sir!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice! You can't tell that's foam on the top and bottom. They look good!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job. love the skulls.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nicely done.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

So when are you going to ship them to me? LOL, just kidding


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

They look great.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

It's always amazing what you can do with scrap lying around and a little creativity!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice Bigant!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I might put some urns with some dead flowers in them on top of them this weekend!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job Bigant - they look fantastic


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice! The skulls are a nice touch. Very well done!


----------

